# Car Stereo Installation (Los Angeles)



## lazybones18 (Mar 8, 2010)

I need help with installation of my car stereo.. I have all the equipment.. However, I dont have money $$$ ... so i will provide you my professional services in exchange of you installing my car stereo... I am a accountant and will do your personal or/and business taxes if you help me install my car stereo.. adiosss !


----------

